# Your Christmas Present: BACON!



## piggyribs (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I want to wish you a very Merry Christmas and a happy and prosperous New Year.

Your Christmas gift is before and after pics of a bacon explosion.

For those of you who don't know, it's a woven bacon mat rolled up with layers of sausage.

It's the bacon bomb!


----------



## alx (Dec 24, 2009)

That baby blew out....


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

That's Da Bomb...


----------

